# Where are the side console copperheads?



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

show me yours! why haven't many made them.....it looks like a EC Camien with the 50 yami on back in the website photo..........i want to see as many photos as possible if there out there.


----------



## The_Skiff_Shop (Oct 28, 2008)




----------



## choppercity47 (Jul 30, 2007)

oh hm, i'd rather it stick out across like ECape....breakin spines reaching to the gunwhales


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

I believe there's a different design of a side console also.
I'm pretty sure I've seen a different side console setup.

Btw, I got a vid I'm going to upload of my buddy fighting a fish on my copperhead in deep water under a bridge and it shows him walk from front deck to back along the gunwale to show how stable of a skiff it is.


----------



## copperhead (May 30, 2008)

We have a couple of different consoles so we can make it about however a customer wants it. I think if you sat in the skiff with this console, you would find it does work very well ergonomically. Notice you still have full access for the rod storage under the gunnel also.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Heres a few of mine. By the way I love the side console wouldnt have it any other way


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

another


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

from the platform


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Heres a few of mine. By the way I love the side console wouldnt have it any other way



Dude, that skiff is sickkkkkk!!


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

thanks str8 Ill try to get some pics of it up with the pole and the yeti on it they make it look complete


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> thanks str8 Ill try to get some pics of it up with the pole and the yeti on it they make it look complete



Cool, I need to get a yeti for mine, and casting platform.
Then it'll be like that for a while before I seadek and GPS it.


----------

